# Calling all manscapers . . .



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

For the guys who do clean up trimming/shaving "down there," what do you do about any resulting discomfort from chafing?

I hate the smell of baby powder and it makes me cough, but it's my husband's preferred solution. I'm about ready to tell him I'll brave the jungle again rather than have to put up with the smell of baby powder. 

Help!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I tough it out. Baby powder makes me sneeze.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Maybe something a little manlier?

Fresh Body, Fresh Balls

Fresh Body Fresh Balls | drugstore.com


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Maybe something a little manlier?
> 
> Fresh Body, Fresh Balls
> 
> Fresh Body Fresh Balls | drugstore.com


Hmmmm, that might go over better than the last alternative I offered him:

Amazon.com: Anti-Monkey Butt Powder Anti-Friction Plus Sweat Absorber (3 pack): Health & Personal Care


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

You HAVE to tell him. 

This type thing gradually creates an aversion.....

HE does NOT want that.....




GettingIt said:


> For the guys who do clean up trimming/shaving "down there," what do you do about any resulting discomfort from chafing?
> 
> I hate the smell of baby powder and it makes me cough, but it's my husband's preferred solution. I'm about ready to tell him I'll brave the jungle again rather than have to put up with the smell of baby powder.
> 
> Help!


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Pinaud Clubman Talc. Since 1810. If your great, great grandpa shaved the family jewels this is what he’d of used. Clean, fresh, old-school “just got me a straight-edge shave at the barber shop” scent.

Pinaud-Clubman - Talc & Deodorant - Clubman Online


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> For the guys who do clean up trimming/shaving "down there," what do you do about any resulting discomfort from chafing?
> 
> I hate the smell of baby powder and it makes me cough, but it's my husband's preferred solution. I'm about ready to tell him I'll brave the jungle again rather than have to put up with the smell of baby powder.
> 
> Help!


I say razors are for the face. Use clippers for anything else.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

A BJ with ice cubes is always soothing


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

SpinDaddy said:


> Pinaud Clubman Talc. Since 1810. If your great, great grandpa shaved the family jewels this is what he’d of used. Clean, fresh, old-school “just got me a straight-edge shave at the barber shop” scent.
> 
> Pinaud-Clubman - Talc & Deodorant - Clubman Online


What the hell kind of barber did your great great grandpa go to?


----------



## MNLawenforcement (Oct 8, 2014)

GettingIt said:


> For the guys who do clean up trimming/shaving "down there," what do you do about any resulting discomfort from chafing?
> 
> I hate the smell of baby powder and it makes me cough, but it's my husband's preferred solution. I'm about ready to tell him I'll brave the jungle again rather than have to put up with the smell of baby powder.
> 
> Help!


I've never had any significant discomfort, but I wear boxers, so that may be the issue. 

He may try a light cocoa butter lotion, that sometimes helps.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

I rarely need it, but occasionally on a very hot day some Gold Bond powder is nice (yellow bottle, NOT green, repeat: NOT GREEN).


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Ben Gay


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

MEM11363 said:


> You HAVE to tell him.


There is your answer OP. Tell him you would prefer if he didn't use it, it bothers you.

He should listen.....I know I would. My business down there is my wife's, not mine, so whatever she likes....


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

MEM11363 said:


> You HAVE to tell him.
> 
> This type thing gradually creates an aversion.....
> 
> HE does NOT want that.....


Oh, he knows I hate it. 

So far my mentioning it hasn't been enough of a deterrent. Are you suggesting more drastic measures?


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Redheadguy said:


> I rarely need it, but occasionally on a very hot day some Gold Bond powder is nice (yellow bottle, NOT green, repeat: NOT GREEN).


This made me LOL because I DID at first give him Gold Bond (yellow) because it's what I use. The first time he powdered those babies up, I heard a hoarse cry and ran to find him frantically rinsing himself. He accused me of trying to give him chemical burns. I guess even the regular stuff has enough eucalyptus or menthol in it to give it some burn. :scratchhead:


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> Ben Gay


I save that for when he's stepped out of line. I mix it with the lube before I give him a HJ. :crazy:


----------



## Tommy509 (Feb 11, 2011)

So, the impression I get here is that every man is shaving completely. Everything. Is that right? If just trimming, it shouldn't matter. Only going bald will create that problem. Is that what all the men are doing now? My GF doesn't really like that look. Says it looks a little "pubescent" and I have to agree. 

She mixes it up between completely shaven and a landing strip. I like a little variety and have even suggested she let it all grow out for a change. She draws the line there.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Tommy509 said:


> So, the impression I get here is that every man is shaving completely. Everything. Is that right? If just trimming, it shouldn't matter. Only going bald will create that problem. Is that what all the men are doing now? My GF doesn't really like that look. Says it looks a little "pubescent" and I have to agree.
> 
> She mixes it up between completely shaven and a landing strip. I like a little variety and have even suggested she let it all grow out for a change. She draws the line there.


My husband doesn't go for a complete shave all the time and when he does shave its just the boys--I think he uses a trimmer on everything else. Its far from pubescent looking because he's got lots o' hair to spare. He gets, uh, a lot of oral attention from me, so I think he keeps things neat down there for my sake. It's less fun when I have to stop every few minutes and pick a hair out of my teeth or do a rendition of a cat hacking up a hair ball.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

GettingIt said:


> ....shave ... just the boys--I think he uses a trimmer on everything else.


Is what I do.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

GettingIt said:


> This made me LOL because I DID at first give him Gold Bond (yellow) because it's what I use. The first time he powdered those babies up, I heard a hoarse cry and ran to find him frantically rinsing himself. He accused me of trying to give him chemical burns. I guess even the regular stuff has enough eucalyptus or menthol in it to give it some burn. :scratchhead:


Do not apply even the yellow to wet or damp scrotum. Might have been the problem. Done correctly I get a refreshing tingle but that is all.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Use a product called Veet. It's just a sugar based cream you leave on for 5minutes then everything falls out. I love the stuff. Much safer then a razor blade. I usually shower after then apply after-shave. It only burns for a few seconds but then it does not bug me at all. 

Shaving is for cavemen and boomers. 

Welcome to the future.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

pragmaster said:


> Use a product called Veet. It's just a sugar based cream you leave on for 5minutes then everything falls out.





pragmaster said:


> Shaving is for cavemen and boomers.
> Welcome to the future.




Oh so THIS is why men seem to have no balls these days. :rofl:


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

GettingIt said:


> Oh, he knows I hate it.
> 
> So far my mentioning it hasn't been enough of a deterrent. Are you suggesting more drastic measures?


Keep communicating with actions and words.

"Honey, I would LOVE to lick your balls (or Bj) but that damn powered is aweful, I don't think I can bring myself to do it, I'm sorry"

In time, his balls will talk to him and do the work FOR you.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I shave Mr Pink's balls and around the base of his penis. Generally followed by a BJ. Then I rub coconut oil all around where I shaved. I've heard some estheticians say this creates ingrown hairs, but it doesn't for either of us...so maybe we're exceptions.

But if Mr. GI prefers baby powder as his go to to prevent chafing, you can always start a BJ with a wipe down to remove the baby powder residue. So I guess this means keeping baby wipes in the car for those long drives....

FWIW, baby powder doesn't taste good


----------



## MNLawenforcement (Oct 8, 2014)

Tommy509 said:


> So, the impression I get here is that every man is shaving completely. Everything. Is that right? If just trimming, it shouldn't matter. Only going bald will create that problem. Is that what all the men are doing now? My GF doesn't really like that look. Says it looks a little "pubescent" and I have to agree.
> 
> She mixes it up between completely shaven and a landing strip. I like a little variety and have even suggested she let it all grow out for a change. She draws the line there.


I use an electronic trimmer and get rid of everything I can reasonably (and safely) get rid of. I'm not a damn cat, I don't need an undercoat.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

DoF said:


> Keep communicating with actions and words.
> 
> "Honey, I would LOVE to lick your balls (or Bj) but that damn powered is aweful, *I don't think I can bring myself to do it, I'm sorry"*


It's the bolded part that I just can't seem to hold the line on. Sigh. Must I deprive myself?



Anon Pink said:


> I shave Mr Pink's balls and around the base of his penis. Generally followed by a BJ. Then I rub coconut oil all around where I shaved. I've heard some estheticians say this creates ingrown hairs, but it doesn't for either of us...so maybe we're exceptions.
> 
> But if Mr. GI prefers baby powder as his go to to prevent chafing, you can always start a BJ with a wipe down to remove the baby powder residue. So I guess this means keeping baby wipes in the car for those long drives....
> 
> FWIW, baby powder doesn't taste good


Mr. Pink sure is a trusting guy. 

Yeah, I've thought about giving him a wipe-down first. But to be honest, the smell of baby powder just wafts around him for quite some time after he puts it on, making me cough and sneeze--and that's as much the problem as breathing it when I'm going down. And right after he puts it on, I can't be in our bathroom or bedroom for like an hour. 

And here's the other thing I didn't mention because yeah its a little out there: the smell of baby powder makes me think of changing dirty diapers, which I feel like I did FOREVER. Just don't need that association with my husband. At least not yet. :rofl:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

GettingIt said:


> It's the bolded part that I just can't seem to hold the line on. Sigh. Must I deprive myself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is not at all "out there!"

Go to upscale cosmetics and buy him powder from a men's fragrance line you like. Scented like a man and not like a freshly changed poopy diaper.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm a powder user but baby powder is her scent not mine. I use cornstarch powders, I have one in lavender and one in jasmine. I've heard Talc is not good for those areas. Not sure how true that is. To be truthful I don't use it because of shaving. I use it because of heat. There are better things for shaving irritation.

MN


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> I'm a powder user but baby powder is her scent not mine. I use cornstarch powders, I have one in lavender and one in jasmine. I've heard Talc is not good for those areas. Not sure how true that is. To be truthful I don't use it because of shaving. I use it because of heat. There are better things for shaving irritation.
> 
> MN



Actual mineral talc is probably better as far as dealing with moisture is concerned. Anything with starch will gel up (use enough and it turns to glue) real talc doesn't do that.

Either way with any powder product you will need to wash/wipe up well before activities. Unless it is just the baby powder scent that is the issue.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

We both take a shower to scrub our bits sparkly fresh before every sexual encounter. This way it doesn't matter what products may have been on there, they aren't there anymore when we go down on it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I vote for back to jungle city!

or stop giving him oral until he wises up.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

It sounds like the baby powder is a problem for you even when you aren't engaged in sexual pursuits. It makes you cough and sneeze and generally bothers you in ways that have nothing to do with sex. I also don't think you're "out there" when you say the scent reminds you of changing diapers and that's not something you want to associate with your guy or your sex life. I totally get that. 

My suggestion would be to tell him _one_ more time that the baby powder has to go - because it triggers allergies and makes you not want to have sex with him. If he doesn't correct the problem himself at that point, I would highly recommend just throwing the [email protected] baby powder away. Replace it with something that doesn't cause coughing fits or bring to mind poopy diapers.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> We both take a shower to scrub our bits sparkly fresh before every sexual encounter. This way it doesn't matter what products may have been on there, they aren't there anymore when we go down on it.


We have lots of squeaky clean sex--love it. But sometimes I just want to, you know, go to town when it's not been planned, or when he least expects it. He's always clean, that's not the issue--but if he showered in the morning, powdered up, worked half a day, and then I show up in his office for some afternoon fun . . . 



Rowan said:


> My suggestion would be to tell him _one_ more time that the baby powder has to go - because it triggers allergies and makes you not want to have sex with him. If he doesn't correct the problem himself at that point, I would highly recommend just throwing the [email protected] baby powder away. Replace it with something that doesn't cause coughing fits or bring to mind poopy diapers.


You know, you are absolutely right. It's going in the trash right now. I'll brave the jungle 'til we find something we both can live with!


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't use anything, and I don't get any irritation. Very rarely an ingrown hair, but nothing I can't handle! Mind you, I trim the top (a #1) and I do my shaving in the shower. I usually use hair conditioner on the base and the boys, instead of shaving cream (or nothing). Also it goes without saying that it's much easier to shave properly when you are hard and your skin is tighter...

Back in my younger days, before the body hair caught up to me, I used to shave it all smooth down there every couple of days. Never had an issue that I can remember with irritation. Maybe I just have tough skin. Now that I'm older and the body hair has decided to cover most of me (sigh), I can't shave that area anymore without having to shave my thighs, stomach, etc. Short and trimmed with a hair free base and boys is the way to go!

Also, fwiw, those of us hairy guys who play a lot of sports, especially ones that require equipment, are much better off keeping everything trimmed. About once a month or so, I use the trimmer on my legs, thighs, abs, chest and arms. It took a little finessing over the years to not make it look like I trim my body hair, but it's do-able, and SO much more comfortable than before. No more hair getting pulled in sensitive areas by sports gear or equipment!


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

GettingIt said:


> We have lots of squeaky clean sex--love it. But sometimes I just want to, you know, go to town when it's not been planned, or when he least expects it. He's always clean, that's not the issue--but if he showered in the morning, powdered up, worked half a day, and then I show up in his office for some afternoon fun . . .


Can you be my Wifes BFF? Maybe some of this will wear off on her.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I prefer when men worried about Russians.

Apocalypse, please.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

I have a small-ish pair of scissors (they're actually the last survivor of a kitchn scissor block we had) and I usually use that to carefully trim it all away. I've found an electric trim, used with EXTREME CAUTION, does a quicker and more thorough job. The little razor on the back your normal gilette razor (they ran out of space for ones on the front so put an extra on the back) is the thing to snag those stray hairs on the back of your shaft if you have 'em.

I haven't shaved smooth in years, but I was told that some kind of facial scrub (with the little abrasive bits in) was a good idea to avoid the ingrown hairs. No personal experience either way if this is true or not.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Jetranger said:


> I have a small-ish pair of


We'll just stop you right there.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DH uses an electric shaver down there and never gets irritated from it.I think using the razor is a problem for a lot of people.I couldn't handle it if he used baby powder down there.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

An electric is fine for up top, but the boys dont do well with the shaver. Too easy to have a "woodchipper" experience. A razor is safer in that zone.


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

I just use a Trac II and rotate out the boy's blade to the face blade weekly.

But there are quite a few warnings about Talc out there.
Look them up.

I only use some old talc based powder on me bike inner tubes.
It allows for smooth movement of the tube and and avoids pinching.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just to clarify--I don't think he has an issue with irritation from shaving or trimming, but with keeping things dry and smooth so it's comfortable. Really, switching to boxers would probably solve the problem of having to use any product, but I think he's tried boxers in the past and finds them less comfortable than briefs. Might be time to revisit that, though. 

Thanks for all the suggestions for alternatives to baby powder/talc. I'm going to get some of the suggested products and see what he likes.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

I've been clean shaven down there for the last 3-4 years.... started when I got into long distance running, and getting hairs caught was becoming an issue

Highly recommend this:
Body Oil | Neutrogena®


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

I manscape and never have a problem with this. I run too. 

My only advice is to maybe use a little lotion after a shower?


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Never had an issue with chaffing. I use pink lady's razors for balls/taint and my trimmer for the actual patch.


----------

